# accidentally deleted EXPLORER.EXE



## IGOTZAPROBLEM (Mar 29, 2007)

My crappy antivirus software detected explorer.exe as having a worm, but this was a false alarm. BUT i accidently deleted explorer.exe and now when i log onto my account nothing happens. The background is still there but the toolbar disappeared and nothing works..only Windows Task Manager works. I run windows XP btw.

I REALLY need to recover my files back so please tell me how i can either restore explorer.exe and fix this problem or AT LEAST get my files back. THANK YOU!!


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

IGOTZAPROBLEM said:


> My crappy antivirus software detected explorer.exe as having a worm, but this was a false alarm. BUT i accidently deleted explorer.exe and now when i log onto my account nothing happens. The background is still there but the toolbar disappeared and nothing works..only Windows Task Manager works. I run windows XP btw.
> 
> I REALLY need to recover my files back so please tell me how i can either restore explorer.exe and fix this problem or AT LEAST get my files back. THANK YOU!!


If the OS is installed in drive C:, there should be a copy here:

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\explorer.exe

While holding the Ctrl key, click on a New Task. The MSDOS window will be displayed. Copy and Paste the following at the prompt and press Enter:

Copy C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\explorer.exe C:\Windows

Let me know how it goes.


----------

